# Nz Southern Cross Hops



## Kleiny (18/10/09)

Ive got some NZ Southern Cross hops, does anybody have a good recipe they use this hop in.

Description: 

Southern Cross hop pellets. NZ - Crop '08 (AA 14.8%) 
Spicey and lemon character typify this high alpha variety.
Southern Cross also has slight piney, woody hints with low cohumulone.

General Description Spicey and lemon character typify this high alpha variety, but Southern Cross also has slight piney, woody hints. Its interesting character make it a useful aroma hop. A cultivar with an excellent essential oil profile and low Cohumulone, and still producing alpha acid at 12 %. Southern Cross imparts a very European flavour in beers.

Beer Styles Lagers, Pilseners, Bitters, Red Ales, Strong Bocks, Strong Stouts


Kleiny


----------



## Jazman (18/10/09)

I use southern cross as a sub for northern brewer (germany) and have used as a stand alone hop it is a good hop as do a search inthe recipe section a few brewers use it oftern i think Tony has a few with Sc in it


----------



## Nick JD (20/10/09)

SC is one of my favourite hops. I get a jasmine aroma from it. Reminds me of Chinese green jasmine tea which is also a bit piney and citrusy. 

That's in a SMASH brew - it's a good allrounder.


----------



## reviled (20/10/09)

One of my go to bittering hops, and as stated above, a great all rounder :icon_cheers:


----------



## dj1984 (20/10/09)

I used it for bittering in an IPA, it got the thumbs up at the SA mid year case swap


----------



## Goofinder (23/10/09)

Just drinking my single hop Southern Cross ale that I did for the AMB single hop challenge. 

This was the first time I had used it for anything other than bittering (where it is great because of the high alpha).

Flavour matches the description pretty well... spicy with a bit of piney in there I reckon. I like it.


----------

